# Penny Says......



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

My hoomans sitz lik dis.......

This one is from Nov of '08 - 








This is from March of this year - 








This one is from this month - 

















omg I can't help but laugh when shee sits this way, I did the old pics to show how much weight she has lost.  Enjoy!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

rudi sits like that, i LOVE IT! lol hehehehe
she is looking so good!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow. Tye she looks great!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

meganc66 said:


> rudi sits like that, i LOVE IT! lol hehehehe
> she is looking so good!!


OMG I laugh my a** off when I see this, I can't help it, she has always sat like this and I laugh everytime,  ANd thank you, I think she looks so more stream line now 



Roxy_Nie said:


> Wow. Tye she looks great!


thanks Whit, I am happy with how she is looking.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

lol cute pics. never saw a dog sit like that b4!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah thanks, she's been sitting that way since she was a pup. IDK why is funny as all get out thoguh


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

penny stop eating diet pills! 

she looks great, love how she sits hahahaha


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoo SD, I am super happy with how her diet is going, we weigh in in two weeks so we will see what she is then and I might increase her kibble intake. heheh thanks, she is a trip I'm telling ya


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

heck i had to increase chino's intake JUST A BIT because he's really been more active lately, and he plays a lot harder, so i give him a little bit extra on the days he works hard


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

man... if i cut rudi's down she tricks me and finds a bag of food and chews a tiny hole in it and sucks out the food
WHAT A BUTT MUNCH! she gets plenty of food... she wants to friggin SUCK FOOD OUT OF A LITTLE HOLE the size of like a quarter. SERIOUSLY how obsessed hahaha


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

well with the new seizure med that I added I was told very sternly to NOT increase or change anything about her food until 4 weeks. So we are almost there this Sat and I will prolly up it a little. I will have to find the medium so she doesn't get to skinny, i want her to be healthy not sickly looking, lol. Does that make sense??
I migh add an extra meal to her feeding schedule around noon, like maybe a 1/2 a cup of kibble or something to help her. As my dogsitter will be here to feed her 


lol Megan, I keep the dogs food in to plastic tubs and their treats out of reach. I am very strict about where food is at in the house due to her not being able to have grains. But she tries, oh how she tries and tests my patience, lol. I feel ya


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

how is she doing with the new seizure meds? good, i hope! course we dont want our penny pooh to look sickly! heck no!!!

and i keep the dogs food in plastic tubs as well, but its too heavy for me to cut and lift into the tub, so i was waiting for the fiance to do it and she totally got me -_- butthead!!!!!


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Those pictures are so cute! Pretty color.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

OMG it is too funny...gotta love Penny!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

meganc66 said:


> how is she doing with the new seizure meds? good, i hope! course we dont want our penny pooh to look sickly! heck no!!!
> 
> and i keep the dogs food in plastic tubs as well, but its too heavy for me to cut and lift into the tub, so i was waiting for the fiance to do it and she totally got me -_- butthead!!!!!


We are at 3 weeks and 3 days seizure free on the new added med  And nah, I want her to be sleek and happy 

hahaha I understand, they are sneaky, trust me Penny will try anything, lol



outlaw josey said:


> Those pictures are so cute! Pretty color.


Thank you, I like her color too, just found out she would be classified as a Light Chocolate Seal


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Stang Chick, lol thank you, she is quite the character


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

yay for seizure free!!!!

those seizures are so scary :'(


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

yes Megan they are scary, I hate it when they happen, I feel so helpless for her, as there is nothing I can do but keep her as calm as possible. I can only hope that the new med combo does the trick


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

im rooting for her!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

thats how moosie sat too!too funny!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Megan - thank you, I keep my fingers crossed everday 

Belinda - it's so funny, I just have to laugh.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, I'll spell your name right here, Tye lmao. Sorry about earlier! Penny is looking awesome! I guess this is YOUR thread of Before and After!


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow tye she looks so good!! I'm glad her meds are working so well.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Man she really has slimmed down! Great job and adorable pics!


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

I had to call the kiddies over to look at the pics....they have never giggled so hard! What a hoot!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Well, I'll spell your name right here, Tye lmao. Sorry about earlier! Penny is looking awesome! I guess this is YOUR thread of Before and After!


lol girl, no problem about the name  Thank you so much, it is good to hear that, I was so worried about ehr weight. hehe I got my very own thread, lol.



rosesandthorns said:


> Wow tye she looks so good!! I'm glad her meds are working so well.


Thanks L, Penny sends licks your way and I too am glad the meds seem to be working 



american_pit13 said:


> Man she really has slimmed down! Great job and adorable pics!


hehe thanks AP, think I'm gonna keep her at her new weight when we weigh in in a few weeks 



CallieBum73 said:


> I had to call the kiddies over to look at the pics....they have never giggled so hard! What a hoot!!!


lol Callie, too funny, tell them Penny says thank you


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Awe ****, Slim Penny in the house!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol thanks RD, she sends you tons of licks for the compliment


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

that brought a smile to my face on an otherwise rotton day!Love it!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Woo Hoo is why I post stuff like this, glad you smiled


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I had to look at that twice! Funny!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Im so loving Penny right now ~!! lol those pix to damn cute


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> I had to look at that twice! Funny!


hehehe glad you laughed, I do it all the time, lol



DueceAddicTed said:


> Im so loving Penny right now ~!! lol those pix to damn cute


 thank you, I :rofl: lmaooo when I see her doing this.


----------

